# French grower



## Ponk (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi all,

I am Ponk.

Like i said in the title, i'm French, so please, be tolerent with my english linguage!

I grow weed inside since the end of 2010, from seeds and from clones.

Since 2011 I was an active member on the bigest French cannaforum but i didn't like it for a lot of reasons, mainly cause of the about 10 years retarded knowledges compared to internationnal, espescially to US knowledges and the arogance of some of the members and almost all the staff.

I won't tell more as they are not here to defend themselves and i'm not here to talk bad about people!...

I've grown a lot of feminised (first) and regular (later) seeds and i like them both, they're not exactly the same thing for me.
I prefer regular seeds because growing regulars is like an adventure where i hope to find the holy grail plant!

I've also gown outside a long time ago (between 10 and 15 years) on my south oriented balcony or in full nature, but at this time i had almost no knowledge and i grew bad bag seeds.

Since i've grown inside, i've increased my knowledges by reading alot and experimenting different methods of growing/training, etc... and a lot of different strains.

But i know i still have a lot to learn!

So i'm here to share, to learn and to have fun with all of you!


Ponk.


----------



## Grlee (Dec 5, 2015)

Hello Ponk! Welcome. You are at the right place for sure.


----------



## Captain Adrian (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi, nice to meet you


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 5, 2015)

Ponk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am Ponk.
> 
> ...


Bonjour!

I hope you'll find us more to your liking, we are an innovative, yet still crass and scrappy bunch!

@littlejacob is also French, he'll be able to provide a more local perspective.


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2015)

Welcome to riu


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 5, 2015)

Bienvenve (_courtesy of universal translator_)


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 5, 2015)

Ponk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am Ponk.
> 
> ...


Welcome to RIU !!! we are happy to have you join us.


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 5, 2015)

Salut poto!
Je devines que tu parles cannaweed!!!
Tu verras ici c'est cool...bon a part le uk thread ou ya que des cretins...sinon tous le reste c'est au poil!
Je suis d'accord avec toi pour cw ca craint...tu peux pas dire ce que tu penses...enfin si...si tu vas dans leur sens(modos)...mais comme tu dis...on s'en fout!
Je suis souvent en section led amd other lighting...!
Si tu as besoin de quoi que ce soit...pas de blême poto!
Sorry for the french language...it is 4 am and I am tire...
Good night! Mes amis!


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 6, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Salut poto!
> Je devines que tu parles cannaweed!!!
> Tu verras ici c'est cool...bon a part le uk thread ou ya que des cretins...sinon tous le reste c'est au poil!
> Je suis d'accord avec toi pour cw ca craint...tu peux pas dire ce que tu penses...enfin si...si tu vas dans leur sens(modos)...mais comme tu dis...on s'en fout!
> ...


Wow, I'm going to learn some French and get back to you. Until then, I say,"Viva la France!


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 7, 2015)

Bonjour
Heu! C'est Vive la France!!!..viva is not french...Spanish language! 
So no news from our french grower?
@Ponk are you with us..alots of people post here everyday not like on french site...lots of thing to learn and share on riu...lots of smart and cleaver guys and gals to provide you the truth about a lot of products and supply...!
If you or anyone here want to pull more than gpw in organic soil then switch to cxb 3590 3500ºk 36V CD!!!! It is the best advice i can give...never had this kind of results just by changing the lights...it is just amazing...and all those who have tried don't want hps anymore, me first!...amazing is a weak word!...more like Hulk...incredible! 
CU


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 7, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Heu! C'est Vive la France!!!..viva is not french...Spanish language!
> So no news from our french grower?
> @Ponk are you with us..alots of people post here everyday not like on french site...lots of thing to learn and share on riu...lots of smart and cleaver guys and gals to provide you the truth about a lot of products and supply...!
> ...


See there, we can learn something new every day. Vive La Spain.


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 7, 2015)

Bonjour
Lol...viva espagna!
Live usa long...
What do you want to learn today...free french lessons for riu members! 
CU


----------



## Ponk (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi,

Thank's for all those nice words, i fill very welcome here and i'm sory not having responding sooner...
I don't have lot of time to spend on forums at the moment.
I was very happy to see all your messages and i'll take soon the time to respond to everyone.

"See" you soon,
Ponk.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 10, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Lol...viva espagna!
> Live usa long...
> What do you want to learn today...free french lessons for riu members!
> CU


I just want to say one thing that will make a pretty young French girl swoon in my arms...


----------



## danbridge (Dec 10, 2015)

Welcome to RIU! please familarize yourself with the forum rules and have fun!


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 10, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I just want to say one thing that will make a pretty young French girl swoon in my arms...


Bonjour
Just speak in English...it is "exotic" for a french girl...!
Or just tell her that we should put her mother in jail!...she's going to be surprised and say what or why...it is because she stole allbthe stars in the sky to put it in your eyes...! Work very well...lol! 
CU mon ami!


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 10, 2015)

QUOTE="danbridge, post: 12138579, member: 479798"]Welcome to RIU! please familarize yourself with the forum rules and have fun![/QUOTE]
Bonjour
Sorry I didn't know i was breaking riu rules by speaking in French! Mea culpa
Have a great day ★


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 10, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> QUOTE="danbridge, post: 12138579, member: 479798"]Welcome to RIU! please familarize yourself with the forum rules and have fun!
> 
> 
> Bonjour
> ...


There should be a French section on the forum here where au francaise would be welcome.

We English speakers are simply lazy cultural imperialists, pay us no mind...


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 10, 2015)

Bonjour
Les françaises...we want some...!
But I guess you don't know my son mother's...!!!?
She will heal you from french girl!
CU


----------



## Ponk (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi,

Yesterday, i've taken some pictures of my actual grow, so i'll open a thread very soon.
I've got more than 80 plants in 3m² whose are little "one bud" (Sea of green). 
With so many plants, i can't take pictures of all, so i just pitured some.

I'm at day 71 of 12/12, and what i've to show you is Toutankamon (freebee from pyramid seeds, Spain, AK47 selection), two Purple Afghan Kush from dinafem (free seeds too (bubba Kush x Purple Kush)), one shiva Skunk, one Sourpower, one sensi seeds super skunk and one TGA 9 pounds hammer.

As you can see, in this crop, i've both feminized and regular seeds but i have to admit that expect Hortilab's Sour Power and Barney's Critical Kush (freebees), regular seeds look better than feminised.

I'll try to open this subject about my plants very soon, maybe toomorow if i'm not to busy or to lazy...

JP.


----------



## Ponk (Dec 11, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Heu! C'est Vive la France!!!..viva is not french...Spanish language!
> So no news from our french grower?
> @Ponk are you with us..alots of people post here everyday not like on french site...lots of thing to learn and share on riu...lots of smart and cleaver guys and gals to provide you the truth about a lot of products and supply...!
> ...


I'm sorry LJ, but i'm not the one who post 200 messages per day... but i'll try to be more participative than in French forums! Don't like to talk for nothing.
your cxb 3590 3500ºk 36V CD looks more than interresting, don't have the time yet, but will study that, thank's!

JP.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 11, 2015)

Ponk said:


> I'm sorry LJ, but i'm not the one who post 200 messages per day... but i'll try to be more participative than in French forums! Don't like to talk for nothing.
> your cxb 3590 3500ºk 36V CD looks more than interresting, don't have the time yet, but will study that, thank's!
> 
> JP.


The chip he mentioned is the workhorse of many, perhaps even most of the DIY (do it yourself) lighting projects people discuss in the forum. This includes me, as well.

@littlejacob is far from alone in singing its praises!


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 11, 2015)

Bonjour
I know I post to much...but it is like I was talking to my friends here...I am maybe too much "social" I guess!
@Ponk I don't know what kind of light you use nor what kind of nutes or the gpw you pull...?
But if you want to change for better use half less nutes and increase your gpw to 1.2/1.4 in soil you should skip to cob!
A plus poto!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 11, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> I know I post to much...but it is like I was talking to my friends here...I am maybe too much "social" I guess!
> @Ponk I don't know what kind of light you use nor what kind of nutes or the gpw you pull...?
> But if you want to change for better use half less nutes and increase your gpw to 1.2/1.4 in soil you should skip to cob!
> A plus poto!


'Too social'? As if there is an upper boundary to the enjoyment of the company of associates who all enjoy the same passion?

Here's to all who manage to be 'too social!' May I join their elite ranks soon! LOL


----------



## Ponk (Dec 12, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> I know I post to much...but it is like I was talking to my friends here...I am maybe too much "social" I guess!
> @Ponk I don't know what kind of light you use nor what kind of nutes or the gpw you pull...?
> But if you want to change for better use half less nutes and increase your gpw to 1.2/1.4 in soil you should skip to cob!
> A plus poto!


Salut LJ,

I use 600W MH for the grow and 600 HPS 2000K for the flowering stage.
I use Plagron light mix and biocanna (i use approximatively half of the indicated dosage) and Catalisator.
For those who don't know catalisator, it's a french booster wich contains everything a plant need (Trichoderma, microbes, fulvic, humids, vitamines, amino acides, silicon, elicitors, micro-elements, crbon, etc...) mayby it's not the best booster (very good anyway) but it's from far the easiest tu use, but my gpw is quite low... i've got between 0.5 and 0.7 gpw, but i weigh my buds when they are well dried, manucured and without any branches, just buds ready to smoke without small leaves or branches.

LJ, you're not to sociable, it's me who prefers listen than spoke (it's not the same in real life!), like french people uses to say : "la parole est d'argent et le silence est d'or!" - "speaking is like silver but silence is like gold!"
LJ, ton anglais m'ayant l'air bien meilleur que le mien (t'es bilingue?!), tu as surement une meilleur trad que la mienne et si ça ne t'embête pas, n'hésite pas à reprendre mon anglais s'il est trop foireux, ça me fera progresser un peu!

Have a good day,
Ponk.


Anyway, i'm very interrested by those COBs and i have to learn a lot about them since i just know a little about "old" monochrome led used as supplement light.


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 12, 2015)

Bonjour
Thanks my friend ttystik!
I can't wait to meet you irl...lol!
Ponk mon ami...tu verras a force de poster ton Anglais va peu a peu s'améliorer...comme moi...mais si je me retrouve avec un américain qui parle vite c'est mort...je capte plus!.lol!
If I haven't Pr @ttystik I will be lost...lol
Many nice and smart people around here...the contrary is right too...but just stay with the good one...and if you want to talk about cob in French you are welcome! It will double your yield and make you happy...cob world is not a small world anymore...most of the growers are going to use it till the end of next year! 
And I learn English from 6eme (11year) to 3eme (14y) no more...I just practice a lot because I live near Cannes!!!
Have a great day ★


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 12, 2015)

And here I count YOU amongst my inspirations, @littlejacob ! It's a small world when we all work together, isn't it?


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 13, 2015)

Bonjour
If there is members I do like to meet irl you are in @ttystikk mon ami...
I hope I will come for next emerald cup...so if you're not too far...I will bring champagne! 
CU


----------

